# Flies in ME



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all. I have foolishly backed myself into a corner with my fly supply. I have had an order for a producing culture either in transit or on order since 12/11 (when my cultures were deteriorated enough that I didn't want to seed). Both orders from that vendor in that timeframe arrived dead or simply not producing at all. I placed an order with a different vendor right away... and now it's much too cold to ship.

I am in Windham ME and I am willing to drive quite far to get new flies. Is there anyone who is willing to share a culture. If so please PM me  I only have two frogs so I don't need much.

Thank you so very much in advance. 
-Caroline


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Caroline,

We are in Lewiston!
If that works for you, send us an email to: [email protected] just with how many flies of each type you want and we will go from there! 

Thanks,
Marta


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Of course! I completely forgot that you are local 

Message sent, thank you muchly for the quick response!

Cheers,
-Caroline


----------

